# Bow Fish Finder Troubles



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm having trouble with my Lowrance X47 (yes, I know it's old). It will not power on at all. I opened up the access panel at the front of the boat and checked out the wires. The trolling motor is of course plugged in there and it works fine so power is apparently there with no problems. When I pulled the power cables off the pins on the back of the panel I tried to connect it directly to a battery but nothing, in fact I didn't even get voltage when I attached to the voltmeter. Not sure what is up with that...

Could my cable just "go bad"? It worked fine at the end of last season but now nothing.

Thanks!


----------

